

An algorithmically-generated scatter-plot of musical genres - with samples - mootothemax
http://everynoise.com/engenremap.html

======
davidw
I don't get why 'ska punk' is right next to 'contemporary country'.

------
nobullet
:) cool.

Has some glitches: go to Grunge ([http://everynoise.com/engenremap-
grunge.html](http://everynoise.com/engenremap-grunge.html)) and click "Nirvana
2002" :)

------
shenanigoat
This is amazing. While it seems a bit scattershot as far as relationships to
other genres (what do the colours mean?), this is a really cool way to
discover music. Kudos!

